# Rapido FJ55 YMH Drive Off



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Brit driving a Rapido satayed four nights with Ruben at Odissea in Dinar, Spain and then told Ruben he was going off for ten minutes to the shop and to reserve his place. He never returned that was two days ago.
If it was you or if you see this guy he owes 40 euro.
he can check out Odissea  and settle up.
It gets the Brits a bad name.
Maybe Nuke has had him through the books at some time
DVLA say its a Mercedes cab


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

And he also gives fellow Rapido owners a bad name.

Alan


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

So how do we keep it current to find out who he is?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> So how do we keep it current to find out who he is?


Bump it occasionally.

The Mods have no problems with that - so long as you don't go OTT.

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Can Reuben make an official complaint to the police and have him traced by his vehicle registration?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

zulurita said:


> Can Reuben make an official complaint to the police and have him traced by his vehicle registration?


Nope.

Well, to be more precise, yes he can, but it will go nowhere as there are no reciprocal arrangements for data-swapping for summary-only offences (non-serious ones, in layman's terms).

Dougie.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Its a bit late now,but when on sites,they usually keep the ACSI card,or Int/Camp. card,that has all sorts of information on them,perhaps he should start to do this with a vengeance. It takes all sorts to make a world.
Ted.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think you lot are too quick to judgement on this.

The poor fella could have been gassed and robbed at the Supermarket. 8O


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Jented said:


> Its a bit late now,but when on sites,they usually keep the ACSI card,or Int/Camp. card,that has all sorts of information on them


Or his passport? In Spain, it's an offence for sites NOT to take a copy of the passport and keep it on file (and the Policia Locale check). That would be where I would start - comparatively easy to put a marker on the name which would stand a reasonable chance of getting hold of him at the border.

Dougie.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The site we are on in Spain are on a data site that they log all motorhomes cars etc that book on the site if they are non payers from other sites it is flaged up and they inform the police.

Andy


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

I never really understand why sites don't just take payment on arrival: problem sorted.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I guess if you run a motorhome stopover Not a camping site the rules re passports may differ. You do have to meet this young man Rubens to see how easy going he is. He has helped with one of the group whose clutch had gone and is so helpful to everyone. 
This does make him an easy target for those (fill in your own word here) who take advantage. The lad has only just set this lot up even extended the area to ensure all those from the MHF club could be accommodated. Includes free WiFi and has built nice toilets and showers, you don't see many of those on stopovers.
I will pass on your thoughts about how to avoid it happening again but would those in Spain in particular keep an eye out for him. He is by all accounts quite charming.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We once did something similar, we had booked in to a site an paid (we thought) electronically from the UK, this was confirmed when we got there and they said "all OK".

We left five days later and handed in the key, no problem they knew we were off - the system showed it.

Back in UK had an e-mail - "we took the details but never passed it through we thought you would pay in cash so you have left without paying......."

Panic stations as we had visions of the Gendarmes waiting at the port when we returned, but no problem; they took the details again and then took the money, and they apologised for the problem.

But this is just to show there can be "innocent" explanations which should not be overlooked - and by posting this it bumps it up the top again, I am sure others have done similar, are they prepared to admit it on here?

I do agree though that the owner should be contacted and told to pay up pronto........

The DVLA will supply the registered keepers name and address on payment of (I think) a £25 charge. (Hence how these "car parking charges" are sent to the keeper for a civil affair of e.g. overstaying a parking slot, or parking in the wrong place on private property (including supermarket car parks).

Dave


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Cherekee said:


> And he also gives fellow Rapido owners a bad name.
> 
> Alan


Especially those, like me, whose registration is FJ55xxx

Could be an honest mistake - something urgent may have come up while he was at the shop which put all thoughts of returning to the site out of his mind.
Could be he thought he had already paid - possibly he had - Campsite owners make mistakes too.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

as someone who regularly 'jumps to a conclusion' from insufficient evidence, (I'd be crap in a jury if he looks guilty :lol: ) I just hope it's an innocent mistake

but if it helps to keep it current then - bump


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

F J 55 Y M H Has still not returned to the Odissea Site. The possibility of honest mistake gets less with every day.

No doubt he is still in Spain. Mention the number to any site you are staying on and if they have a jungle telegraph system maybe it may get his mind focused and at least jog his memory if he gets Blackballed.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*Rapido owners Alert*

Just to Bump this forward again with a request to all Rapido owners in particular to make a note of the number F J 55 Y M H and keep a special lookout. This man was in Spain a week ago and probably still is. He may have just forgotten to pay but how Ruben describes him leaving sounds very shifty


----------

